# For the Children [OOC Thread]



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

Drawing information from the "Let's start a game" thread.

I'd like to get a game together to run through the Adventure Series of modules (Sunless Citadel, Forge of Fury etc.)

Unfortunatly, we need a DM to step up to the plate.

I'm interested ina simple game of 4 to 5 players. Using only the Core Books and Class Books. Wizard's web sight and Malhavoc Press stuff can be considered.

Forgotten Realms or Greyhawk? DM decides.
1st level characters
32 Point Buy

Dungeon Master - Akunin
1 Fighter - Taken (Reapersaurus)
1 Wizard - Taken (Jarandus
1 Cleric - Taken (The Kender)
1 Rogue - Taken (Ashrem)
1 Sorcerer - Taken (Sodalis)

I'd like to place my bid for Rogue or maybe Sorcerer for the "other" place if someone else wants to be a rogue.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 26, 2002)

This sounds very interesting.

What level is Sunless Citadel for?

I'm interested in either the cleric, fighter-type, or other.

I do request no big psionics concentration, though.
My impression is that there is already an inordinately large number of psionics stuff in this forum already...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *This sounds very interesting.
> 
> What level is Sunless Citadel for?
> 
> ...




Sunless Citadel is for 1st level.

I agree that psionics shouldn't be overdone. Let's just leave them out alltogether.

We can vote or leave it to the DM what other material we can use other than the Core and Class books.

Example: I feel that Monte Cook's Bard and Sorcerer are much better than the core versions.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm going to wait about another hour, then I'm going to post an open invitation in the General Board.


----------



## The Kender (Mar 26, 2002)

I already made a cleric, so can I keep my position as the cleric?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

Sure Kender.

Great! Another spot filled.

Now we just need a wizard and a DM?!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 26, 2002)

i was thinking about dming, but to be honost, i'm not a very good dm


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 26, 2002)

how is this game going to be played?

online? on the boards? or icq? or in person?

lemme know and I will fill the caster position, although I would like to play a sorc.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *i was thinking about dming, but to be honost, i'm not a very good dm *




_Jarval mutters something about migrating players under his breath_


----------



## Akunin (Mar 26, 2002)

I can DM, if you'd like.  I've run this module in the past.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

Sodalis -> We'll play here on the boards. I guess I should have made that a bit more obvious. You want to play a Sorcerer? I'll just mark you down for the "other" position if you want.

Liver-> I'd love for you to join. I've enjoyed gaming with you in the WoT game, and I'd like to continue that here. From your role-playing skills, I bet your just being modest about being a bad DM.  Still, I can understand why you wouldn't want to take the helm.

It's still pretty early, maybe a DM will show up soon. I posted a Help Wanted message over on the General Boards.

Jarval->  hehe


----------



## The Kender (Mar 26, 2002)

Akunin: That would be great.  You can set level, character generation, and whatever else.

I made a topic in the Rogue's Gallery for us.  As soon as Akunin posts what he would like, we can make our characters.

(I vote for 25pt buy, Default Array, or 28pt buy.)


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

Akunin said:
			
		

> *I can DM, if you'd like.  I've run this module in the past. *




WhooHoo!

Glad to hear it Akunin. Do you have any specifications? Greyhawk or the Realms?

Now we just need a wizard. 

Unless of course Akunin doesn't want to worry about it. We may have a sorcerer now anyway.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

I vote 30 - 32 points.

32 is standard for the Realms anyway.

30 is fine though.


----------



## The Kender (Mar 26, 2002)

I thought the realms was 4d6 drop lowest.


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 26, 2002)

> *Ashrem Bayle : *Now we just need a wizard.
> 
> Unless of course Akunin doesn't want to worry about it. We may have a sorcerer now anyway




I didnt know that you specifically wanted a wiz.  I thought the two would be sort of the same,..... 

I f you really want one, I will play wiz.  i just thought it may be a lil easier not having to prepare spells... but that's OK too.



> *The Kender Akunin:*
> That would be great. You can set level, character generation, and whatever else.




i thought it was set as lvl 1, 32 pt buy and core races?

but I could be mistaken


ashrem, when is the game gonna start and what time do we paly? or is it post when you can?  I am at work from 8am to 5 pm, so can only get a lil gamin in during the day (can't let the boss know i slak off that much) 

but at night- I can play until the cows come home- 

I live in LA, CA- so pacific time zone


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

I could swear that the realms are considered "High Powered". I can't quote you a source though. *shrugs*

Its up to Akunin anyway. 

So where are you guys located? When are your prime posting times?


----------



## The Kender (Mar 26, 2002)

I figured that since he is nice enough to DM, he should be able to do what he wants `


----------



## jarandus (Mar 26, 2002)

If at all still possible, I would be interested in playing a wizard.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 26, 2002)

> Liver-> I'd love for you to join. I've enjoyed gaming with you in the WoT game, and I'd like to continue that here. From your role-playing skills, I bet your just being modest about being a bad DM.  Still, I can understand why you wouldn't want to take the helm.




Honestly i'm on the fence about this one. I've ran the mod last year around this time for some of my friends and they loved it. My biggest concern is time, I'm playing two live games, two soon to be three message boards games( i'm sticking with the of sound mind game, really want to ry that mod.) and i'm look to start DMing a live game soon. As if that wasn't enough lay offs don't last forever and i'll be going back to work soon.

Urg, it's frustrateing i wouldn't mind DMing here too, but i just don't think i could dedicate as much time to it as i would want to.
Playing on the other hand, seems to be pretty doable, the pacing on these play by post games is slow enough that i could probably maintain a half dozon good characters.

As too my comment on being a bad DM, thats not entirely true, i've been told i'm very good, i just am never satisfied with my own perfromance.

Thanks for the compliment BTW . I love to hear i'm good as much as anyone!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

Sodalis -> Just post whenever you can. No set time. Go ahead and play a Sorcerer if you want. Good example of a game: http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6605&pagenumber=1

Both Sir Osis of Liver and myself play in that game. Great fun!


I was just thinking that a wizard was more versatile and would be more usefull if we only had 1 arcane caster. Doesn't much matter to really though.

It's all really up to Akunin now anyway.


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 26, 2002)

Ok,

so how do you want the char to be?

pt buy? or rolled? 
core races and clsses? or from any book?
is it in realms or greyhawk?

which supplements are allowed?

sorry for all the Qs, I am just excited to get in a online game again.  Last time I played, i was a barb- with low int, wis and cha- so that was sfun game...

[edit] 
is  jarandus playing? if he is, then I will stik to sorc. If not, then i will take wiz.

what is that now? wiz( jarandus ), sorc (sodalis), clr(kender) , rog (ashrem), ftr(reapersaurus)

did i miss anyone ?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

Liver -> Looks like we got a DM. Sorry to hear you got laid off. That sucks.  Bet is doesn't help your mood getting slapped around by Shalimar all the time does it?  

Jarandus -> Glad to hear it. It's up to Akunin though.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 26, 2002)

Sheesh. What's with all my players showing up everywhere else?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

The Cast:

Dungeon Master - Akunin
1 Fighter - Taken (Reapersaurus)
1 Wizard - Taken (Jarandus
1 Cleric - Taken (The Kender)
1 Rogue - Taken (Ashrem)
1 Sorcerer - Taken (Sodalis)


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 26, 2002)

from the looks of it so far, we have thre casters (clr, sorc, wiz) and one melee fighter, although the clr would help out a lil.  that could be bad...

if you want, I can swap over to monk. I've always wanted to play a monk.  It should be fun... but i would have to do a lot of reading on it.  And it gives me a chance to use my OA book too... my DM wouldnt allow it in his game...



edit:  I saw Jarval post a couple posts ago... what was he/she doing?  is jarval playing?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

drothgery said:
			
		

> *Sheesh. What's with all my players showing up everywhere else?  *




You've inspired me to try out some other roles.  

If you have noticed, I've plugged a link to our game just about everywhere. hehe Hundreds watching. No pressure or nothing.

I'm pretty proud of our little group in the WoT game.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2002)

Sodalis said:
			
		

> *edit:  I saw Jarval post a couple posts ago... what was he/she doing?  is jarval playing? *




Nope, I'm not.  I'm DMing the Of Sound Mind game, and just reading this one.


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 26, 2002)

haha

ok...- so can everyone list their location and post times, so I have a general idea of when I should be posting?

[to DM] do we have to list our stats? spells? equip? and waht not?

and no one has gotten to me whether or not i should play a monk or sorc.  I think three casters is overkill- whereas one melee fighter is askin for trouble...

It really doesnt matter to me- just that i thought  we should have a more rounded group-


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 26, 2002)

> Liver -> Looks like we got a DM. Sorry to hear you got laid off. That sucks.  Bet is doesn't help your mood getting slapped around by Shalimar all the time does it?




Actually being laid off all winter is somehting of a blessing in diguise, less money for all the fun stuff i like to buy, but far more time for all the fun stuff i like to do. 

As for getting slapped, i figure, stick with what you're good at. Besides if it spares everyone else i guess it's worth it.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> As for getting slapped, i figure, stick with what you're good at. Besides if it spares everyone else i guess it's worth it. *





LOL! Taking one for the team huh?  


Sodalis-> Sorcerer or Monk both sound fine to me. Just about anything works since we got the basics. Matter of fact, if you want to be a rogue I could be persuaded to play something else.

You have an open field. Play whatever you want so long as Akunin doesn't care.

Akunin?

BTW - I'm in the Central Time Zone (Alabama). I can post anytime from about 9:00AM to 5:30PM and sometimes a little later on weekdays. I don't post much on weekends, maybe once a day.


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 26, 2002)

> * ashrem*:
> Sodalis-> Sorcerer or Monk both sound fine to me. Just about anything works since we got the basics. Matter of fact, if you want to be a rogue I could be persuaded to play something else.
> 
> You have an open field. Play whatever you want so long as Akunin doesn't care.
> ...




I don't like playing a rogue because the rogue in our group has to be constantl;y alert and responsible for taking charge in dungeons, and look for traps and move silent and such.  

A monk has some of those, but he is there more to fill in gaps left by other classes, like if the rogue needs a pal to prtect him while he is searching for traps, I can help him, or if the fighter needs help hol;ding front lines, I can help him, and if I have to run away, I can...

I like the versatility of the monkl, where a rogue has a niche to fill.



> BTW - I'm in the Central Time Zone (Alabama). I can post anytime from about 9:00AM to 5:30PM and sometimes a little later on weekdays. I don't post much on weekends, maybe once a day.




I can't post mch on weekends either.  I go home to visit my family (Palm springs) and they dont have net access (sad I know).  Especially this one, we are going to teh beach on fri and picnic at a lake on sunday.  

And how long is group going to last? wil we play til teh end of teh module an disband? or keep going?

and what are the starting rules? 
roll? or pt buy?
core class/race only or all supplements welcome?


i am looking forward to this...


----------



## The Kender (Mar 26, 2002)

Central Time here.  I can make 4PM-7 PM on week days.  I'm free pretty much all weekend.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 26, 2002)

Here's my thoughts on the matter:

I think you guys are really making this harder than it is.

A PbP adventure doesn't require a huge lifetime commitment.
We aren't that dependant usually on people showing up at the same times to play together.
that's one of the beauties of it - different people can log in during the day, read what others have wrote, and add their character's thoughts and actions to the mix.

Thus, over time, we might build an adventure together.

Let's just go ahead and get our characters thought up, as much as we can, we'll wait for the adventure to start, and see how things go...

Currently, we're kind of in a holding pattern until Akunin tells us what specifics of an adventure he'd like to run with us.

Relax: a PbP adventure is a long process...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm hoping to keep playing on through the Forge of Fury and beyond. That is, if our DM is up to it.

Soladis -. So are you going with the Sorcerer or Monk? Waiting on Akunin?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> Relax: a PbP adventure is a long process... *




Very long. It can take months to finish an adventure. Sure beats actually working while I'm at work though.


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 26, 2002)

i am playing monk.

and here she is:

Sodalis- elven monk(1)- 9 HP
Lawful Neutral (St Cuthbert)

30 pt buy
str  16 (10)
dex 16 = 14 (6) +2 (elf)
con 12 = 14 (6) -2 (elf)
int  10 (2)
wis 14 (6)
cha 8  (0)

INI 3
AC 15

feat: combat reflex

[edit]
I will post the rest when i get home. I am at work and dont have the FRCS with me.  

The background will prolly come tonight too...she will prolly change a lil when I am through... I should look through OA too.

GL to all.  Have fun with your char- I know i will.


----------



## Akunin (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, here's my thoughts on character generation.  If anyone has comments or questions, feel free to fire away.

Forgotten Realms setting - I'm putting the module setting just East of the Woods of Sharp Teeth and Beregost.

30 point-buy, standard PHB Races or +0 ECL FR Races

First-level PCs, No evil PCs, no Spellfire / Shadow Weave wonkiness   Use the wealth and starting equipment rules from the FRCS

I'd prefer that everyone stick to the Core Rulebooks + FRCS.  However, I have all the classbooks except for Masters of the Wild, and posess Relics and Rituals, Magic of Faerun, Oriental Adventures, and Rokugan, along with a few other character-related books.  I've got the 3e Dragon Magazines, as well.  If you want something not in the Core Rules, non-Core stuff will be approved on a per-item basis.  I'm pretty flexible, and it's a low-level game, so don't be afraid to ask - the worst thing I can do is say "no" 

The character class spread looks great, btw! 

Should the characters advance in level, I'll be using a house rule from my games;  You can opt to roll for your Hit Points, or take a default amount of 1/2 the Hit Die + 1.

I'm usually on the boards intermittently during the day, but will amost always be available to catch up on posts after 4p Pacific Time and then later in the evening.   Weekends are good times for me to catch up on posts, too.  

Good luck getting any response outta me on Friday night  

Also, feel free to email me directly - the address is in the profile.  Probably the fastest way to get a response.

I think that's it.  Post your PCs in this thread (don't forget your equipment), and give us a couple paragraphs of background for your character, please.  Something to give the rest of us a feel for your character and help provide your fellow players with some roleplay hooks!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

Quick Question:

What is your take on the Dodge Feat?

Same as written, or are you using the common house rule that it gives a flat +1 Dodge Bonus.


----------



## Akunin (Mar 26, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Quick Question:
> What is your take on the Dodge Feat?
> Same as written, or are you using the common house rule that it gives a flat +1 Dodge Bonus. *




Never seen any game that used that House Rule.  Interesting, though!  I'm gonna go with the Feat as written, however.


----------



## jarandus (Mar 26, 2002)

I may have caused unintentionally some confusion, it is my fault as I came to this thread via the General boards, and not from the start of this thread and the "Let's Start a Game" thread. I will humbly bow out of the wizard, (but still will read the thread out of curiosity) and apologize for jumping out of the lurking shadows


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

Darn.

Sodalis, you still interested in playing a spellcaster?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 26, 2002)

If you want to replace, jarandus, I'll play a conjurer, or wizard, probably multi classed with cleric.

No presher though i noticed they guy quite on you and figued i'd offer my services. 


Let me know.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

I'd love to see you take the role Liver.

Conjurer Cleric? Interesting.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

*Shade - The Shadow Elf*

*Savris Ko’thari (Moon Shadow)  aka. Shade* 
*1st level Moon Elf Rogue*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Religion:* Mask
*Experience:* 0 / 1,000

*ABILITY SCORES*
*STR:*  14 (+2)
*DEX: *  18 (+3)		
*CON: *  10 (+0)
*INT: *  14 (+2)
*WIS: *  10 (+0)
*CHA: *  10 (+0)

*SAVING THROWS*
Fortitude:  +0
Reflex:  +6
Will:  +0

*Hit Points:* 6
*Initiative:* +6
*Armor Class:* 16 (Dexterity +4, Leather Armor +2,)

*ATTACKS*
Masterwork Longsword (Stealthwhisper)   +3 Att, 1d8+2 Dmg (Regional Equipment, +3 dmg with both hands)
Lt. Crossbow   +4 Att, 1d8 Dmg
Dagger x 2  +2(+4) Att, 1d4+2 dmg

* SPECIAL RACIAL AND CLASS ABILITIES*
Low Light Vision
Immune to _Sleep_
+2 Saving Throw vs. Enchantments
Trance
Secret Door Detection
+2 Spot, Search, & Listen

Sneak Attack, +1d6
Trap Detection

*FEATS*
Thug (Regional Feat)

*SKILLS* – Number of ranks in parenthesis.
Balance +4(1); Bluff +3(3); Climb +3(1); Diplomacy +1(1); Disable Device +7(3); Escape Artist +5(1); Gather Information +1(1); Hide +8(4); Intimidate +7(4); Jump +3(1); Listen +6(4); Move Silently +8(4); Open Lock +4(1); Pick Pocket +6(2), Read Lips +3(1), Search +6(2); Spot +6(3); and Tumble +7(3)

*EQUIPMENT*
Leather Armor, Rapier, Light Crossbow, Dagger x 2, Backpack w/ Quiver, Belt pouch x 3, Bandoleer, Expanable Pole, Garrote Wire, 50’ String (holds 50 lbs.), 50’ Silk Rope w/ Grappling Hook, Caltrops (2 uses), Sunrod x 2, Tindertwig x 2, Pitons x 5, Small hammer, Thieves’ Tools, Manacles, 5 small stones, Steel mirror, Acid (flask), Signal Whistle, Oil (1 pint flask) x 2, and Flint & steel

*TREASURE*
25 gold pieces
3 silver pieces
5 copper pieces
Golden hoop earring (2gp)

*BACKGROUND & DESCRIPTION*
Savris stands about 5ft 4 inches tall. He has long straight black hair and cold ice blue eyes. His muscles dense and strong, Savris moves with catlike grace. He wears black leather armor and covers it with a black cloak that often hides his visage.

He wears an oddly shaped rapier. It has a long round handle made to accommodate both hands, but has no guard. The blade is a little over 2 ft. long and is sharp on both sides. The blade is slightly wider than most rapier blades. The weapon belonged to his friend, Jalar, who was killed by a pair of merchant's guards while trying to break into the merchant's home. Shade himself just managed to escape.

Born along the Dragon Coast, in the huge trade city of Westgate, Savris was among very few elves in the city. His father was a wealthy merchant who controlled a great deal of the silk trade along the Coast. Not content to sit and watch his father grow fat on the coin of others, he set out to make his own name. Not as a semi-honest merchant, but as a member of the thieves’ guild known as the Night Masks. Using his father’s less wholesome contacts, he managed to gain membership as an apprentice. 

The fellows in the Night Masks turned him to the servitude of Mask. It seemed like the dark deity granted him a special blessing, for as soon as he began to pray to him, he became more successful. However, Savris found some of the more heinous practices of the Night Masks to be too much for him and he began looking for a way out. Not really wanting to leave the guild, he convinced his superiors to let him travel to the Western Heartlands.

Recently he has found himself in the large town of Beregost. Here he plans to rest a bit before moving on to Baldur’s Gate and making contact with its thieves’ guild who, he has heard, is also led by a devout worshipper of Mask. He has hopes that these worshippers of Mask aren’t as sadistic as the ones he left behind, for he is not an evil man. He just know the power of the shadows and that he has to look out for number one.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 26, 2002)

um hm, i'm thinkin elf, worshipping corellon if exceptable.
i actually have the whole character fleshed out already, and if i can get in i don't think he'll dissapoint!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

Liver-> Shade's sword sound familiar?

I basicly meshed all my favorite characters together into one guy.  


Akunin -> My character ok? When you ok him, I'll move him into the Rogue's Gallary.


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 26, 2002)

that was fast....

Screw the rest of my day! I am too eager to start this game.  I am leaving work right now and will be home in ten minutes....
 

I will have my character up in a bit


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep definately a cool character Ash.


----------



## The Kender (Mar 26, 2002)

*Marina*

Name: Marina 
Player: The Kender 
Cleric of Lathander 2
Race: Human 
Deity: Lathander 
Alignment: Lawful Good 
Hair Color: Brown 
Eye Color: Gray 
Picture: http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/pc_portraits/PCPortrait10_283_Xdf.jpg
Age: 17 
Height: 5'2" 
Weight: 121 
Size: Medium 
Gender: Female 

STR: 12 
DEX: 12 
CON: 10 
INT: 10 
WIS: 15 
CHA: 16 

Hit Points: 13
AC: 14 
Flat Footed: 13 
Vs. Touch: 11

Attack Info: 
BAB +1
Masterwork Light Mace +4 1d6+1 x2 Crit Medium Bludgening 

Skills: 
Diplomacy +7 (5 ranks+2 Cha) 
Heal +7 (5 ranks+2 Wis) 
Concentration +5 (5 ranks) 

Saves: 
Fort +3 (3 base) 
Ref +1 (0 base+ 1 Dex) 
Will +5 (3 base+ 2 Wis) 

Feats: 
Scribe Scroll 
Extra Turning 

Languages: 
Common 

Gear: 
In Hand: Masterwork Light Mace 6lbs 
Worn: Masterwork Studded Leather 20lbs 
On back: Sleeping Bag 5lbs
Necklace: Holy Symbol Neclace (No weight)
+Sack 1/2 lb 
-Bar of Soap 1 lb 
-Mirror 1/2 lb 
-Waterskin 4 lb 
-Rations, Trail, 1 day 1 lb 
-Ring from Mother (No weight)
-Carried Money (1 lb)

Carrying Capacity: 
Total Weight: 39 lbs
Light Load: up to 43lbs 
Medium Load: 44-86lbs 
Heavy Load: 87-130lbs 
Lift Over Head: 130 
Lift Off Ground: 260 
Push/Drag: 650 

Domains: 
Renewal, Sun 

Money:
GP: 2
SP: 26
CP: 40

Spells Perpared: 
Orisons: Create Water, Light, Detect Magic, Light 
1st: Bless, Charm Person(Domain, Already Cast), Summon Monster I, Magic Weapon

Background: 
When Marina grew up, her family was very poor. Her father was a farmer and her mother worked all day making clothes to sell. 
When she was thirteen years of age, her town was raided by slave traders. Many people were captured, and the others were killed. Marina was captured and transported with the other people to a small building in a forest. For years, she was kept in a tightly packed room with many people during the night. By day, they were forced to work in fields with tall fences around them. 
Though she had never attended church, a cleric of Lathander named Patrick had taken a liking to her. He taught her about religion and battle techniques. He even gave to her with his own trusted Mace and Armor, that he had used well in battle. 
After so many years of abuse and mis-treatement, Marina devised a plan. She Would Escape. Before putting her plan into operation, she told Patrcik of her plan. He told her "Good luck. There is a town nearby. I lived there. There are some things there that I want you to have." 
On the day Marina planned to escape, Patrick was taken away by the slave traders, and was never seen again. Marina said a prayer for him and put her plan into operation. Marina used her charm and good looks to have the guard let her out of her cell to "stretch her legs." She made a break for the door and ran as fast as she could up a path. She came into a town(Wherever we are starting.) She quickly found Patrick's House and took the gear, whispering to herself "Thank you Patrick." Marina ran to the inn(I'm assuming that we will start there.) Should anybody see her, she is wearing terribly ripped clothes and she really could use a bath. Marina looks very frightened. 

Notes: 
Because of Marina's background, her only current possessions are the clothes she wears, a Masterwork Light Mace, Masterwork Studded Leather, and a few minor items that she has kept over the years. Marina carries a few silver that she found at Patricks house and a holy necklace(as a holy symbol).


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Yep definately a cool character Ash.  *




Thanks!

Kender-> One problem. Pelor doesn't exist in the Realms.


----------



## The Kender (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah, I just noticed that.  Problem fixed.  I also changed a few things around, and wrote her background a little differently.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

*The Cast:* (revised)

*Akunin:* Dungeonmaster

*Reapersaurus:*  Human? Fighter
*The Kendor:*  Human Cleric
*Ashrem:*  Moon Elf Rogue
*Sodalis:*  Elf(Gold? Moon?) Monk
*Sir Osis of Liver:*  Elf(Gold? Moon?) Conjurer



That right?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't want to step on Akunin's toes but i'm kinda pumped and want to though out some info on the character. I won't bother with stats untill i get an ok.


Dashelinil Eventide

Elven(ok this is a little wierd but 1/2 moon elf, 1/2 drow)
level 1 conj. or wizard(not sure how easy conj spell are over the board, but conj is my preferance.)
Chaotic good

"Dash"'s mother was the unfortunate victem of a drow rade, the worst part is she wasn't killed, just raped and beaten. After the tragedy she was taken in by her grandparents. After the birth, Dash's mother found herself unable to bear the sight of the living enbodiment of her tragidy. She rejected her son and he was given to the monks of a small forgotten library deep in the Misty forest. There he grew up happy surronded by the great trees, the books of the library and the songs of Corellon.

Dash grew into a intelligent, kind, youngelf under the care of the monks. Dispite the tragedy of his birth and his mothers rejection, he never felt any ill will towards either of his parents. In his mind, his mother had delivered him to one of the greatest placees in all the realms. The monks found that Dash had a great deal of skill in the area of magic and encouged him to learn all he could of the art. After many years though it can time for the monks to send Dash into the world to experiance everything it had to offer. He took this with good grace, but truly had no idea where to begin his exploration. So by random chance he ended up traveling south, and is currently near the town of Beregost, readying himself for his first real contact with the out side world's people.

Dash has a small frame, long pure white hair and exeptionally pale skin, his eyes are a strange dark purple in hue. He ware's his hair loose and his large pointed eyes stick out from undernieth it. Dash's claothing is a simple dark blue robe, slit for easy movement with black pants and boots undernieth it. Dash is devoted strongly to Corellon and always ware a holy symbol. His staff is crooked and has a blue crystal set into the top. What few possetions he has are stowed in a stachel. An expert glassblower Dash has brought several pieces with him, which he hopes to sell at market to fund his wanderings. He is friendly and quite personnable, willing to introduce himself to any one he happens by. As befiting an elf and worshiper of corellon dash has developed an extreme hatred for orcs. He will never willingly deal with them, and is ill at ease with half orcs, although on some level he sypathises with them. Dash also feals for the pliegt of the drow, and sees them as the unfortunate victems of lolth, although he rarelly voices this opinion.

I fyou like the character concept and want me to do stats just let me know if I'm in. Thanks


----------



## The Kender (Mar 26, 2002)

I would assume that your Drow would use the Half-Drow Race found in the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting Book.


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 27, 2002)

moved to final post


----------



## Akunin (Mar 27, 2002)

The Kender said:
			
		

> *I would assume that your Drow would use the Half-Drow Race found in the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting Book. *




That's for Half-Elves with a Drow parent.  

I love the character concept, and have only one condition for this "mixed race" idea:
 - Write up the character using Moon Elf traits
 - You can choose to have Darkvision 60' in exchange for giving up Low-Light Vision and the free weapon proficiencies granted by being an Elf

Apart from that, looks good.  And Conjuration in this format of play should be no problem.


----------



## Akunin (Mar 27, 2002)

The Kender said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I just noticed that.  Problem fixed.  I also changed a few things around, and wrote her background a little differently. *




Yeah, go ahead and make the Mace a Masterwork weapon - no problem.  Most FR characters start out with a masterwork item of some sort.

I have a few questions about her story:

While they were prisoners, what did the people do?  Were they just kept in the building for years, or were they made to work?

She was given the weapon and armor while a captive.  Was Patrick a fellow slave?

Marina tricked her guard into letting her out before making her escape.  Was she wearing her armor and carrying her mace at this time?


----------



## Akunin (Mar 27, 2002)

Sodalis said:
			
		

> *i just read through the FRCS and couldn't find anything about creating a PC.  I am guessing that it is just in addition to what is written in the PHB and so will go by that- and use the FRCS to supplement it.*




Yep - check out the section about Favored Classes by Region, Regional Feats, etc.  It tells you the requirements to purchase a Regional Feat at character creation, and which "equipment packages" are available to characters that qualify.


----------



## Akunin (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Shade - The Shadow Elf*



			
				Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Savris Ko’thari (Moon Shadow)  aka. Shade *




Very nice.  The formatting rocks!  Thank you for making looking it over so easy on my eyes!

I had reservations when I saw "Chaotic Neutral" but the background looks great - Sounds like a character trying to do "the right thing", even if he is a little self-absorbed.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 27, 2002)

> Write up the character using Moon Elf traits




No prob whats so ever, it was my orignal plan anyhow.

I think i'll take the darkvision, thanks for the option!

I'll deliver on actual stats in a little while.


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 27, 2002)

No room for me even though I got booted from the other game?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Shade - The Shadow Elf*



			
				Akunin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Very nice.  The formatting rocks!  Thank you for making looking it over so easy on my eyes!
> 
> I had reservations when I saw "Chaotic Neutral" but the background looks great - Sounds like a character trying to do "the right thing", even if he is a little self-absorbed.  *




Thanks! Glad you like it. Yea, he starts off mean, but he'll probably be more "good" as he hangs around the other characters more.

As for worshipping Mask, well, he is a bit misguided.


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 27, 2002)

*Sodarin Underwood*
Male wild elf- monk(1)
Deity: Helm  LN
Region: Tethyr
EXP: 1000 

*STR : 	16* 
*DEX : 16 *= 14+2 race
*CON :  12* 
*INT :  10* = 12-2 race
*WIS : 	14* 
*CHA : 	8 * 

*HP :  *9 
*INI : *3 
*AC : * 15 (flatfooted-12)

*SAVES:* 
F: 4 (base 2+ 1 con + 1 luck)  
R: 6 (base 2+ 3 dex + 1 luck)      
W 5 (base 2+ 2 wis +1 luck)

*ATTACK*
unarmed attack+3 (1d6+3), Siangham+3 (1d6+3)
*RACIAL ABILITIES :* immune to sleep, +2 save v enchant, low light vision (60 ft), prof with rapier and bows (short and long), secret door detection (5')

*CLASS ABILITIES :* impr unarm strike, stunning attack, evasion
*LANGUAGES : *common, Chondathan

*FEATS* luck of heroes

*SKILLS *(ranks-16):
balance :	3
climb :	3
escape artist : 4(1)
hide :	6(3)
jump  :	3	
listen :	6(2) +2 elf
move silent : 7(4)
search :	2(0) +2 elf
sense motive : 3(2/2- cc)
spot 	: 4(0) +2 elf
swim  :	0 = 3 (-3 encumbrance)
tumble :	7(4)

*EQUIPMENT*
siangham 	3 gp 	1 lb
monk outfit 	5 gp	2 lb
backpack 		2 gp	2 lb 
waterskin		1 gp 	4 lb
bedroll		1 sp 	5 lb
2 days' ration	1 gp	2 lb
potion- cure moderate -	-

*total 		12 gp 1 sp 	16 lb*
money left : 9 sp

*encumbrance :*
light 76 lb
medium 153 lb
heavy 230 lb

* BACKGROUND*
Everyone knows the old saying about a fool and his money, but has anyone ever heard of a peasant and his love?  Of course not- no one ever does.  A fool and his gold are soon departed, but a peasant and his love were never united. And so it will be for all my life- alone and wandering.

My family grew up as hunter/gatherers on the outskirts of Tethyr, completely content with my life.  But that all changed when a foreign merchant came through to trade in the town of Candlekeep.  With him, he brought his daughter, the most beautiful elf I have ever seen.  She appeared in a glance, and disappeared in a wink.  
Feeling bold, I left the protection of my home at the tender age of 29, and headed towards Candlekeep where I hoped I would find her.  

I would see her again after four long years.  Her father had taken a liking to the town, and started a trading post in Beregost.  I snuck into her room one night, and explained my love for her, and she immediately fell for me- Cecilia Tearymoon.  We had joyous days, and wondrous nights.  But when her father found out about us, our lives would never be the same.  
I begged and pleaded my case, telling of the love I have for hey, but he would have nothing of it.  I fell to my knees and begged him to let me see her, but he threw my aside and slammd the door in my face. I knelt at his doorstep for twelve days; the sun beating at my head, the rain drumming on my shoulders, and hunger pounding from within. 

The door finally opened and Moravis (father) came out.  He bent over to help me up, with smirk on his face.  He spoke to me softly, though I could not hear from the hunger and exhaustion, as he helped me into the house.  

"My dear boy," he said, "If you can prove that you truly love my daughter, then you shall have your wish."  
Eager to hear that he is finally understanding, I perked up and leapt forward with anxiety, "anything, anything sir..." I said as I fell to the ground, weak and hungry.
He helped me up once more, "have you heard fo Hercules?"
"My father have told me the tales, yes.." I replied.
"Hercules performed 12 arduous tasks for king Eurystheus of Tiryns to show his repentance for his murders.  If you truly love my daughter, then you will have to do the same. "
"If I can just have the chance...."
"You will rest up here. And in one weeks' time, I will tell you what your tasks shall be." and he waved to a servant to take me into my room, where food and clothing waited for me.
He stuck his head into the doorway and smiled, "I hope you won't disappoint me..."

A week pased and I was anxious to see my beloved Celcilia again.  But Moravis said that she is in the far east studying, and will not be back for years.  this would give me plenty of time to complete the tasks and return in time to wed her.  
He handed me a box, and said that I had twelve years to accomplish my mission.  If I did not do this- never return. 

He quickly ushered me off and wished me good luck, I marched out of his house, the town, and even the region before i realised that i forgot to look at my missions.  i found the scroll that was marked (1) and opened it.  it just said i had to go to teh Jungles of Shult to fetch a red berry.  i traveled there in a couple of weeks and found the area filled with red berries.  I quickly grabbed a few and on to the next mission.  

After all 12 missions were accomplished, taking me a little less than seven years, I hurried on home.  I ran through his door and into his house.  There, I found the family having dinner, but one person shy.  Cecilia was still not back yet.  I approached Moravios and handed him the chest full of things.  He could not recognise me.  After jogging his memory for a couple of minutes, he finally let out a bellowing laugh.  "My dear boy, you actually did it?" and he laughed some more...

I was quickly kicked out of the house with no explaination.  I once again knelt outside his door for days.  One day, a girl passed behind me, but I paid little attention to her.  She whispered in my ear that Moravis was just toying with me.  She said that once you had left the town, Moravis had married off Cecilia to another merchant family.  i do not know why, but as she walked away, i can hear her crying, and her posture slumped.  maybe she too can feel my pain....

Realising that i will never see my beloved Cecilia again, I was a broken man.  Years of labor, and for what? Nothing.  i lost my will to live.  Hungry and without friend, I collapsed on the doorstep of a monastery, where a monk nursed me back to health.  he taught me of inner peace, and strength of will.  

I finally convinced myself that to live my life as if this entire episode never happened.  Life goes on.  And so the tale of a peasant, wandering... alone... until the end of his days.

Entrokin meditates four hours a day, and practices his monk traditionf for another four.  He takes his training very seriusly and will not let anything hinder its progress. It is probablyt the onlything that is keeping his sanity.

He is slender, but muscular. his skin is dark brown  with patches of grey.  His hair, too is brown with patches of black.  standing 4'9" 120 pounds, he fears no man or beast.  Although he is smart enough to know which fights he can and cannot win, he will more often opt to fight.  Rough and rugged, but with experience on his side, Entrokin will think before he acts, but once in action, he rarely thinks.


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 27, 2002)

hmmmmm- i guess my character put you all to sleep...


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 27, 2002)

i liked the first-person story.
it was neat reading, but the introduction of the monk at the end was a surprise to me.
Kinda came out of nowhere?

Considering the background, maybe your character should have spent lots of ranks in Sense Motive...  

I've narrowed my decision down to either a riding dog mounted-combat halfling, or a human spiked-chain weilder.


----------



## Akunin (Mar 27, 2002)

Sodalis said:
			
		

> *hmmmmm- i guess my character put you all to sleep... *




Wow!  

The character write-ups so far are great!  I can tell this is going to be an excellent group to play with.


----------



## The Kender (Mar 27, 2002)

I'll answer your questions:

Q.  _While they were prisoners, what did the people do? Were they just kept in the building for years, or were they made to work?_
A.  They were forced to work out in fields, but there were tall fences around the fields.

Q.  _She was given the weapon and armor while a captive. Was Patrick a fellow slave?_ 
A.  Patrick was a fellow slave.  He was recently sold.

Q.  _Marina tricked her guard into letting her out before making her escape. Was she wearing her armor and carrying her mace at this time?_
A.  She is wearing her armor and carrying her mace presently.  Whatever is listed under equipment.

She did not see her parents killed.  They may still be alive (Possible adventure hook right there DM.)


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> I've narrowed my decision down to either a riding dog mounted-combat halfling, or a human spiked-chain weilder. *




I'm voting for the human. We don't yet have a good front line fighter.


----------



## The Kender (Mar 27, 2002)

Human for combat wise.  I would have liked to see the Halfling Paladin(I assume that is what he would be) for RP purposes though.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 27, 2002)

Made a few changes to Shade:

Changed sword to a longsword named after Mask's own sword. (Stealthwhisper)

Added a Bandoleer, Expandable Pole, and a garrote wire.

-15gp,-5sp


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 27, 2002)

> *reapersaurus*
> 
> i liked the first-person story.
> it was neat reading, but the introduction of the monk at the end was a surprise to me.
> Kinda came out of nowhere?




Yeah... as I was writing it, I thought it would be better suited for a ranger, but i liked the monk idea, so what the hey...



> Considering the background, maybe your character should have spent lots of ranks in Sense Motive...




I prolly should- and will


----------



## The Kender (Mar 27, 2002)

Everybody needs to finish posting the characters.  I think we need the Fighters yet.  Then we can start.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 27, 2002)

or you could make him a complete pushover, that falls for any line that some shiester feeds him...  

I made a paladin in an aborted PbP game here awhile back that believed anything that women told him - he would do anything to be liked.  

I would have liked to roleplay ol' Melvos...


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 27, 2002)

> *reapersaurus*:
> 
> or you could make him a complete pushover, that falls for any line that some shiester feeds him...




not witha  high wis.  smart but gullible would be moe the high int and low wis.  Mine is teh other way around- so he is more can't think of why to do something, or explain himself, just knows that that is the best way to do things.  And is low cha means that he cant really relate to peopel well- and so wil tend to keep to himself.

edit: the loner idea... me Rikee berry much


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 27, 2002)

The Kender said:
			
		

> *Everybody needs to finish posting the characters.  I think we need the Fighters yet.  Then we can start. *



i'm gonna need a day....
I'm working right now...  don't get home till 5 or so PST.

I can post usually all thru the day - you'll see me posting quite a bit in the adventure, even sometimes at like 2 in the morning...
but i need a bit of time for the development of the character.

If anyone has any recommendations for placement of the human fighter in the Realms, I'm not too up on the politics or geography.
I do have a overall map of the realm, so i know where in Toril we are going to be playing, but not much more.

Akunin - this adventure is going to be fairly self-contained, right?
No requirements of interaction with FR history or NPC's, will there?


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 27, 2002)

> * reapersaurs*
> Akunin - this adventure is going to be fairly self-contained, right?
> No requirements of interaction with FR history or NPC's, will there?




I hope this doesnt get me kikked out... but I played the Sunless Citadel before, and it is aself contained module- except for the plot hook.  So- I don't think any history is involved, unless Akunin wants to make the characters come to life for interesting reasons...


----------



## Akunin (Mar 27, 2002)

The Kender said:
			
		

> *I'll answer your questions:
> Q.  She was given the weapon and armor while a captive. Was Patrick a fellow slave?
> A.  Patrick was a fellow slave.  He was recently sold.
> 
> ...




This is the part of the background that doesn't seem right to me.  If they were slaves, the Cleric should not have armor and a weapon to give her - what slavers let their captives keep weapons and armor?   

Perhaps the part about Patrick might came after her escape (he could have provided the equipment to help her on her travels), or he could have told her where she could find the items (maybe hidden away in their now-ruined villiage) after escaping.


----------



## The Kender (Mar 27, 2002)

Ok, I've got an idea.  Changing, again.


----------



## Akunin (Mar 27, 2002)

Sodalis said:
			
		

> * I hope this doesnt get me kikked out... but I played the Sunless Citadel before, and it is aself contained module- except for the plot hook.  *




OK - I had assumed that the players who were interested in taking part had *not* played through it.  

I'd like this to be everyone's first time through the adventure, since a player who ran through it before would be easily prepared for many of the encounters, and could spoil it for the others.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 27, 2002)

Oops.

I've ran it too.

I personally have no problem keeping character and player knowledge seperate and can let those who have never played it solve the riddles and stuff.

It doesn't *have* to be the Sunless Citadel.

How about Forge of Fury? I've never played it.


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 27, 2002)

> Akunin
> OK - I had assumed that the players who were interested in taking part had not played through it.
> 
> I'd like this to be everyone's first time through the adventure, since a player who ran through it before would be easily prepared for many of the encounters, and could spoil it for the others.




i played through it two years ago, and can barely remember the details.  i just remember the stroy.  But i promise that I am not playin to outshine evryone (and show that i know everything)... I am playing cause i want to have fun- and will play my char as if I had not played this mod before.  

That is why i picked a monk- so that I can RP- and not hak my way through the encounter.  

and with my low int and cha, I wont be making that much input to the plots and plans taht will come up later. i am a loner, and will tend to keep to myself... so notalkee out of me....


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 27, 2002)

Whoops, never played it but i did run it last year. Like Ash, i don't mess around with keeping player and character knomledge sepperate.


----------



## The Kender (Mar 27, 2002)

I kind of read through half of Sunless Citadel.  What about one of those adventures @ En World?


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 27, 2002)

i think we will haev to change to FoF.  Ashrem, Osis, Kender, and myself have all either read through, ran or played it.  The only person left is Reaper, and he is the fighter (most probably low int) which means that there is little to no planning.  

and having one person lead four others through somethign is not what I want to play. I wanted to play somethign where there is a lot of communication and planning- and this will not do.

FoF sounds good.  i bought it a while back, but never read or played it.  My group rotated DMs before I could run it, and when it was my turn again, they were all lvl 7.

but it is up to Akunin on what to do-

i am perfectly happy playing SC cause I can keep player and PC knowledge separatea dn play for fun...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm not sure that it would be a problem to run the Citadel, but I'm willing to play just about anything.

I'd actually really love to go through Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil.

Or Forge of Fury

Or...heck. Just about anything.


----------



## The Kender (Mar 27, 2002)

Do whatever.  I also do not have a problem with keeping character and player knowledge seperate, but it might be more fun if we do a module that we have not played.  I have not read Forge of Fury.  Sunless Citadel is the only Premade Module that I have ever read/played/ran.


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 27, 2002)

I am willing to play FoF, that's what a lvl 3-5 module?

RtTEE is higher up,a nd I don't like higher lvl games.  It takes teh RP out of the PC and all they do is lob their spells and the fighter bulks upon armor and becomes a tank- and all the planning goes out the window.  

I like games where there is a ot of planing,a nd the threat that you can die, not from a massive spell, but from a little trap that was overlooked, or well placed...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm cool with what ever Akunin wants to do, but i agree thaty the sunless citidel shouldn't be a problem. I don't remeber much any way, and wouldn't cheat if i did.


----------



## Akunin (Mar 27, 2002)

Oi.  Wish someone had mantioned this before, since nearly everyone already knows about the adventure...

No worries.  Finish up the characters, advance 'em to level 2, and I'll surprise you with an adventure that I don't think any of you have seen, yet


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 27, 2002)

PHEW- some breathing room.  Having 9 HP was a lil scary. One touch and you are dead....

but having 15 is a lot better. (d8/2+1 +1 con = 6)




> akunin:
> 
> I'll surprise you with an adventure that I don't think any of you have seen, yet




hmmmmmm- homebrew or premade?  if it is homebrew, I would guess it as the Sunny Citadel....


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 27, 2002)

Akunin said:
			
		

> *Oi.  Wish someone had mantioned this before, since nearly everyone already knows about the adventure...
> 
> No worries.  Finish up the characters, advance 'em to level 2, and I'll surprise you with an adventure that I don't think any of you have seen, yet  *




Sounds great! Same location and world?

Question: Will you allow Monte's varient Ranger?

We are you using the class books right? Any broblem with Expert Tactician as per Song and Silence?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 27, 2002)

I should warn you guys, *I KNOW EVERYTHING!*  

Hope that doesn't cuase any problems for Akunin.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 27, 2002)

ya, this is the kind of stuff that we should nail down before going gung-ho into an adventure...  LOL  
"For the experience!", and all that...   

The Iconic Adventure already discussed, and rejected RttToEE, because with PbP adventures, it would proabably take about 5 years to finish, as I understand.

Akunin - cool with the new (custom?) adventure , and I'm glad we're gonna go with level 2  -  there's less creativity of character design with only one level...

Akunin - would the needed class spread be the same?
I'll be a fighter-type, but i don't need to be a straight fighter, right?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Akunin - would the needed class spread be the same?
> I'll be a fighter-type, but i don't need to be a straight fighter, right? *




I would say as long as you can hold the front line, your ok.

As my group would say: "We need a bash master."


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 27, 2002)

> Ashrem:
> 
> I would say as long as you can hold the front line, your ok.
> 
> As my group would say: "We need a bash master."




Heck- with the character I have.. I can hole the front lines: *flexes like a body builder*
one attack a round, at a +4 mind you, 15 AC, and a whopping... oh that's all he has.  

But in any case- I am a tank if you ever seen one....  

and one more thing- since I am a monk- and every part of me is a weapon (knees, foot, head...) I can carry a bow, and have it armed, and still be able to get of AoOs and fight in melee.... right?

man.. what a world!!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 27, 2002)

Can i use Magic of faerun and tome and blood as a source for spells, and if so do i get the new cantrips for free?


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 27, 2002)

Sodalis said:
			
		

> * and one more thing- since I am a monk- and every part of me is a weapon (knees, foot, head...) I can carry a bow, and have it armed, and still be able to get of AoOs and fight in melee.... right*



AFAIK, no you can't.

I know it makes realistic sense to be able to kick while you're firing a bow, but they only gave monks the same defense/AoO stuff as everyone else.
Unless it specifically says you can do so, you can't.

It's similar to a person using a 2 handed weapon, and saying they can use Armor Spikes to clunk someone with a shoulder.

No dice.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 27, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Can i use Magic of faerun and tome and blood as a source for spells, and if so do i get the new cantrips for free? *



I seem to remember a thread in the Rules Forum a couple weeks ago on this.

As i recall, all the DM's here said no, you don't get the cantrips as automatically known.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 27, 2002)

*Savris Ko’thari (Moon Shadow)  aka. Shade* 

* Moon Elf *
*1st level Rogue / 1st level Urban Ranger*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Religion:* Mask
*Experience:* 1,000 / 3,000

*ABILITY SCORES*
*STR:*  14 (+2)
*DEX: *  18 (+3)		
*CON: *  10 (+0)
*INT: *  14 (+2)
*WIS: *  10 (+0)
*CHA: *  10 (+0)

*SAVING THROWS*
Fortitude:  +2
Reflex:  +6
Will:  +0

*Hit Points:* 12
*Initiative:* +6 (+2 Thug Feat)
*Armor Class:* 17 (+4 Dexterity, +3 Masterwork Studded Leather Armor)

*ATTACKS*
Masterwork Shortsword x 2   +4 Att, 1d6+2* Dmg (Dual Wielding - +2/+2 1d6+2* x 2)
Masterwork Lt. Crossbow   +6 Att, 1d8* Dmg
Dagger x 2  +3(+5) Att, 1d4+2* Dmg

*+1 Damage when fighting humans within 30’.

* SPECIAL RACIAL AND CLASS ABILITIES*
Low Light Vision
Immune to _Sleep_
+2 Saving Throw vs. Enchantments
Trance
Secret Door Detection
+2 Spot, Search, & Listen

Sneak Attack, +1d6
Trap Detection
Bonus Feat
Shadow (Replaces Track)
Favored Enemy: Human

*FEATS*
Thug (Regional Feat)

*SKILLS* – Number of ranks in parenthesis.
Appraise +4(2), Balance +6(1); Bluff +5(5)*; Climb +2(0); Diplomacy  +7(5); Disable Device +7(1); Escape Artist +4(0); Gather Information +4(4); Hide +8(2); Intimidate +8(3); Jump +5(1); Listen +5(3)*; Move Silently +9(5); Open Lock +6(1); Pick Pocket +8(2), Read Lips +3(1), Sense Motive +2(2)*, Search +7(3); Spot +8(4)*; and Tumble +9(5)

Preadventure Skills: Appraise (2), Diplomacy (1), Bluff (1).  The last two his father tought him about haggling over prices.

*+1 When dealing with humans.

*EQUIPMENT*
Masterwork Studded Leather Armor, Masterwork Short Sword x 2 , Masterwork Light Crossbow, Dagger x 2, Backpack w/ Quiver, Belt pouch x 3, Bandoleer, Alchemist’s Fire x 2, Expandable Pole, Garrote Wire, Locking Garrote, 50’ String (holds 50 lbs.), 50’ Silk Rope w/ Grappling Hook, Caltrops (4 uses), Sunrod x 2, Tindertwig x 2, Pitons x 5, Small hammer, Masterwork Thieves’ Tools, Manacles, 5 small stones, Steel mirror, Acid (flask), Signal Whistle, Oil (1 pint flask) x 2, and Flint & steel

*TREASURE*
75 gold pieces
3 silver pieces
5 copper pieces
Golden hoop earring (2gp)

*BACKGROUND & DESCRIPTION*
Savris stands about 5ft 4 inches tall. He has long straight black hair and cold ice blue eyes. His muscles dense and strong, Savris moves with catlike grace. He wears black leather armor and covers it with a black cloak that often hides his visage. He wears two masterwork short swords strapped to his back hilt down for easy access and are concealed by his cloak.

Born along the Dragon Coast, in the huge trade city of Westgate, Savris was among very few elves in the city. His father was a wealthy merchant who controlled a great deal of the silk trade along the Coast. Not content to sit and watch his father grow fat on the coin of others, he set out to make his own name. Not as a semi-honest merchant, but as a member of the thieves’ guild known as the Night Masks. Using his father’s less wholesome contacts, he managed to gain membership as an apprentice. 

His fellows in the Night Masks turned him to the servitude of Mask. It seemed like the dark deity granted him a special blessing, for as soon as he began to pray to him, he became more successful. However, Savris found some of the more heinous practices of the Night Masks to be too much for him and he began looking for a way out. Not really wanting to leave the guild, he convinced his superiors to let him travel to the Western Heartlands.

Recently he has found himself in the large town of Beregost. Here he plans to rest a bit before moving on to Baldur’s Gate and making contact with its thieves’ guild who, he has heard, is also led by a devout worshipper of Mask. He has hopes that these worshippers of Mask aren’t as sadistic as the ones he left behind, for he is not an evil man. He just know the power of the shadows and that he has to look out for number one.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 27, 2002)

Dashelinil Eventide, "Dash"
Chaotic Good
1/2 moon elf,1/2 drow. Conj. 1/ Cleric 1

Str: 10
Dex: 14 +2
Con:10
Int: 15 +2
Wis: 15 +2
Cha: +1

Hp: 11

Ac: 12(dex +2)

Fort: +2
Refl: +2
Will:  +6

Attacks:

Mst. Longsword +2 att, 1d8 19-20/x2 Dmg, slashing
Quarterstaff  +1 att, 1d6/1d6 x2 Dmg, Bludgeoning
Composite Short Bow +2 att, 1d6 x3 dmg, 70' range, Piercing

Feats/abilities: Mind over body, Prof. longsword(elf&domain), Comp. short bow(elf), Point blank shot(domain), Weapon focus(longsword, Domain),Scribe Scroll, Summon Familiar, Turn Undead 4/day, Spontainius Heal

Racial abilities: Darkvision 60', Bonus Prof's, +2 spot, listen, search

Skills: Concentration +5, Craft(glassblowing) +6, Diplomacy +2, Heal +3, Knowledge(Arcana, Religion, The planes, Underdark) +3, Listen +4, Search +4, Spellcraft +6, Spot +4  Bonus Background: Climb +2, Wilderness Lore +3, Know(herbalism) +3 (big forest outside the library)

Domains: War, Elf

Wizard spells/Day: 
0th:3+1 conj.
1st:2+1conj.

Cleric Spells/Day
0th:3
1st:2+1Dom.

Wizard spellbook:
All 0th level(Except replace open/close and flare for acid splash and Horizikaul's cough)
Mage Armor
Horizikaul's Boom
Shield
Message
Summon Monster 1

Equiptment:
Regional Equiptment: master work Longsword
Magic Itemsotion of cure light wounds, Potion of spider climb, sroll w/ magicweapon, sroll w/ feather fall
Masterwork Quarterstaff(Darkwood w/10 gp blue crystal inset)
Composite short bow w/20 arrows
Scroll case
Mirroe small,steel
2 belt pouches
ink(1oz.)
inkpen
flint&steel
1 sheet parchment
4 spell componant pouches

Total wieght 30 lbs.

Horse, light
Bit and briddle
saddle, riding
Saddlebags

Equiptment on horse:

Bedroll
1lb soap
Waterskin
tent
blank spellbook
Artisan's tools 
lamp common
Explorer's outfit (spare clothes)
1 bottle oil

Total wieght: 48 lbs.

10 pp, 48 gp, 9 sp.


----------



## Akunin (Mar 27, 2002)

*Quick Note on Character Generation:* 
I'd like to try out a simple House Rule that I'm thinking of adopting for my next tabletop game.  I'd like everyone to _add_four ranks of skills (at one point per rank, with a max rank of 3) to represent your character's "Pre-Adventurer" upbringing.  Choose skills that tie in with your background, and they don't necessarily have to be based on your current character class.

*Character Spread:*  A good range of characters would be beneficial.  A Rogue is less necessary in this adventure than in Sunless Citadel, and a party with a broad range of skills (combat, stealth, communication, magic) is going to do better than one built solely for combat.  I love running and playing low- to mid-level games, and am a big fan of the skills system in 3e, so I try to make use of it.

*Adventure:*  It's a home-brew whose synopsis did pretty well in the Iron DM contest over at Nutkinland several months ago.  I'm hoping you enjoy it.

*Bare-handed (footed) AOOs and attacks for Bow-Wielding Monk:*  Nope.  I can see allowing a higher-level monk (with iterative attacks) mix kicks and bow shots (which would probably draw AoOs) when taking a Full Attack action, however (possibly with a slight penalty).

*Tome and Blood / Magic of Faerun:*  Yes, spells from those books (as well as Relics and Rituals) are allowed.  I'll allow swapping out PHP Cantrips for those from alternate sources (on a 1 for 1 basis) at character creation, though.


----------



## The Kender (Mar 27, 2002)

Osis, I'm already a cleric.  You are kind of trying to take my character's job.  Not to mention, a full wizard would probably be more benificial.

Oh and, what do you mean by the skill thing?  I really didn't understand it.  Diplomacy would be ranks that work well for my character(to gain the trust of the other slaves)  What do I have to do?  Take away skill points and add Profession: Slave?


----------



## Akunin (Mar 27, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Question: Will you allow Monte's varient Ranger?*




Sorry.  I thought it went a little too far in trying to "fix" the class.  

For this game, stick to the PHB Ranger, with two possible exceptions:  Ranger Variants I'll allow are the Urban Ranger from Masters of the Wild, and the non-spellcasting Ranger from Rokugan (which is not really beneficial at low levels  )



> *Any broblem with Expert Tactician as per Song and Silence? *




Nope.  Go for it.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 27, 2002)

Preadventure Skills added. Thanks!

Couldn't talk you into giving me 2 points in Wisdom could I?  

FYI - I plan to take 4 more levels of Rogue then go for the Guild Thief or Assassin PRC.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 27, 2002)

Akunin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry. I thought it went a little too far in trying to "fix" the class. *




Would it change your mind if I said I was willing to drop my Favored Enemy ability alltogether?

Basicly, the Bonus Feat and 2 skill points is worth more to me than Two-Weapon Fighting and Ambidexterity.

-[EDIT]-

hmm... maybe I'll go with the PHB Ranger after all.


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 27, 2002)

updated char:

*Sodarin Underwood *
Male wild elf- monk(1) 
Deity: Helm LN 
Region: Tethyr 
EXP: 1000 

*STR *: 16 
*DEX* : 16 = 14+2 race 
*CON *: 12 
*INT *: 10 = 12-2 race 
*WIS *: 14 
*CHA *: 8 

HP : 15 
INI : 3 
AC : 15 (flatfooted-12) 

*SAVES: *
F: 5 (base 3+ 1 con + 1 luck) 
R: 7 (base 3+ 3 dex + 1 luck) 
W 6 (base 3+ 2 wis +1 luck) 

*ATTACK *
melee: BAB1+str3 = 4
ranged: BAB1+dex3 = 4

unarmed attack+4((1d6+3), MWSiangham+5 (1d6+3) 
MW MC SHORTBOW(2) +5 (*+6) (1D6+2)
* MW arrows 
*RACIAL ABILITIES *: 
immune to sleep
+2 save v enchant
low light vision (60 ft)
prof with rapier and bows (short and long)
secret door detection (5') 

*CLASS ABILITIES *: 
impr unarm strike
stunning attack
evasion
deflect arrows

LANGUAGES : common, Chondathan 

*FEATS* luck of heroes (regional feat)

*SKILLS* (ranks-20+4)/mod = total: 
balance : (0)/d3 = 3 
climb : (0)/s3 = 3 
escape artist : (1)/d3 = 4 
hide : (3)/d3 = 6 
jump : (0)/ s3 = 3 
listen : (4)/w2 +2 elf = 8
move silent : (5)/d3 = 8
search : (0)/i0 +1 history+2 elf = 3 
sense motive : (0)/w2 +3 history= 5
spot : (2)/w2 +2 elf = 6 
swim : 0 = 3 (-3 encumbrance) 
tumble : (5)/d3 = 8 

*EQUIPMENT *
backpack 2 gp 2 lb 
2 quivers:
 7 MW arrows 50 gp 1 lb
 20 arrows 1 gp 3 lb
MW siangham 303 gp 1 lb 
MW MC shortbow 525 gp 2 lb
monk outfit 5 gp 2 lb 
waterskin 1 gp 4 lb 
bedroll 1 sp 5 lb 
2 days' ration 1 gp 2 lb 
potion- cure moderate - - 

*total 887 gp 1 sp 22 lb *
MONEY LEFT: 13gp 7 sp 20 cp (4 lb) 
 * 10 coins/lb

*encumbrance : * light (26 lb)
light 76 lb 
medium 153 lb 
heavy 230 lb


----------



## The Kender (Mar 27, 2002)

*Name:* Marina 
*Player:* The Kender 
*Class:* Cleric of Lathander 2
*Race:* Human 
*Deity:* Lathander 
*Alignment:* Lawful Good 
*Hair Color:* Brown 
*Eye Color:* Gray 
*Picture:* http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/pc_portraits/PCPortrait10_283_Xdf.jpg
*Age:* 17 
*Height:* 5'2" 
*Weight:* 121 
*Size:* Medium 
*Gender:* Female 

*STR:* 12 
*DEX:* 12 
*CON:* 10 
*INT:* 10 
*WIS:* 15 
*CHA:* 16 

*Hit Points:* 13
*AC:* 14 
*Flat Footed:* 13 
*Vs. Touch:* 11

*Attack Info:*
BAB +1
Masterwork Light Mace +4 1d6+1 x2 Crit Medium Bludgening 

*Skills:* 
Diplomacy +7 (5 ranks+2 Cha) 
Heal +7 (5 ranks+2 Wis)
Concentration +5 (5 ranks)

*Background Skills:*
Profession: Highly Abused Slave +2 (2 ranks)
Knowledge: Religeon +2 (2 ranks)

*Saves:* 
Fort +3 (3 base) 
Ref +1 (0 base+ 1 Dex) 
Will +5 (3 base+ 2 Wis) 

*Feats:* 
Scribe Scroll 
Extra Turning 

*Languages:* 
Common 

*Gear:*
Masterwork Light Mace 6lbs 
Masterwork Studded Leather 20lbs 
Sleeping Bag 5lbs
Holy Symbol Neclace (No weight)
+Sack 1/2 lb 
-Bar of Soap 1 lb 
-Mirror 1/2 lb 
-Waterskin 4 lb 
-Rations, Trail, 1 day 1 lb 
-Ring from Mother (No weight)
-Carried Money (1 lb)

*Carrying Capacity:* 
Total Weight: 39 lbs
Light Load: up to 43lbs 
Medium Load: 44-86lbs 
Heavy Load: 87-130lbs 
Lift Over Head: 130 
Lift Off Ground: 260 
Push/Drag: 650 

*Domains:* 
Renewal, Sun 

*Money:* 
GP: 2
SP: 26
CP: 40

*Spells Perpared:* 
Orisons: Create Water, Light, Detect Magic, Light 
1st: Bless, Charm Person(Domain, Already Cast), Summon Monster I, Magic Weapon

*Background:* 
When Marina grew up, her family was very poor. Her father was a farmer and her mother worked all day making clothes to sell. 
When she was thirteen years of age, her town was raided by slave traders. Many people were captured, and the others were killed. Marina was captured and transported with the other people to a small building in a forest. For years, she was kept in a tightly packed room with many people during the night. By day, they were forced to work in fields with tall fences around them. 
Though she had never attended church, a cleric of Lathander named Patrick had taken a liking to her. He taught her about religion and battle techniques. He even gave to her with his own trusted Mace and Armor, that he had used well in battle. 
After so many years of abuse and mis-treatement, Marina devised a plan. She Would Escape. Before putting her plan into operation, she told Patrcik of her plan. He told her "Good luck. There is a large town nearby called Beregost.  I lived there. There are some things there that I want you to have." 
On the day Marina planned to escape, Patrick was taken away by the slave traders, and was never seen again. Marina said a prayer for him and put her plan into operation. Marina used her charm and good looks to have the guard let her out of her cell to "stretch her legs." She made a break for the door and ran as fast as she could through the forest.  She came into the large town of Beregost.  She had never seen such a large town before. Marina quickly found Patrick's House and took the gear, whispering to herself "Thank you Patrick." Marina ran to one of the many inns in the town.  Should anybody see her, she is wearing terribly ripped clothes and she really could use a bath. Marina looks very frightened. 

*Notes:* 
Because of Marina's background, her only current possessions are the clothes she wears, a Masterwork Light Mace, Masterwork Studded Leather, and a few minor items that she has kept over the years. Marina carries a few silver that she found at Patricks house and a holy necklace(as a holy symbol).


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 27, 2002)

> Osis, I'm already a cleric. You are kind of trying to take my character's job. Not to mention, a full wizard would probably be more benificial.




Sorry dude, I'm honostly not trying to steal anyones "job", but the cleric levels are a key part of my character concept, so unless Akunin stait up disallows it cleric stays. I understand where your coming from, but its not like i made a human cleric of lathander.

As far as what class setup is most benefical, thats meta-game thinking, and not a priority.

I hope you're not to upset over this and i'm not trying to belittle your opinion at all, i just want to explain mine. Cool?

Oh yea, Akunin, what about starting money?


----------



## Akunin (Mar 27, 2002)

Here's how I did it for my tabletop game.  I put this in a  document I gave the players, but nobody took a Ranger, so it was never tested.  They liked the changes, but opted for less wilderness-oriented characters.



> As per the PHB, except:
> 
> 6 skill points
> 
> No free Ambidexterity, 2-Weapon Fighting or Tracking at 1st level.  Instead, gain Bonus Ranger Feats at levels 1, 2, 3, 6, 12, and 18 chosen from a variation of the "Fighter Bonus Feat List" (Alertness, Ambidexterity, Blind Fight, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Endurance, Exotic Weapon Proficiency, Expertise, Far Shot, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Improved 2-Weapon Fighting, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Mobility, Mounted Archery, Point blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot, Run, Shot on the Run, Skill Focus, Spring Attack, Toughness, Track, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus)




So, you have that option, as a third (but untested) "Ranger Variant".


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 27, 2002)

Akunin, Reaper said NO, but the people in the Rules forum says YES, and so I wanted to see what you say about it- since you are the DM.

teh PHB says that all part fo a monk's body is a weapon. So if I have a bow drawn, do I still get to make melee attacks (like a kik or a headbunt) or do i have to drop the bow? 

what about AoOs? 

it doesnt matter both ways.  It just makes life easier for me if I dont have to drop the bow....


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 27, 2002)

Got Shade finished. Used the PHB version of the Ranger with the Urban Varient.

What are the chances I could drop my favored enemy for the Persuasive (+2 Bluff and Intimidate) or Trustworthy (+2 Gather Info and Diplomacy) feats?  

Be sure to check out my character's cool masterwork short swords!


Is there any background info we should know?


----------



## Akunin (Mar 27, 2002)

*Everyone*
What happened to Jarandus?  Did we lose a player?  If so, someone emailed me with an interest in playing should someone drop out.  I've gamed with him before, and he's very flexible and fun to play with, but it's up to you players.

*Sodalis*
I just reread the AoO rules in the SRD, and it looks like ANYONE can make an AoO with a punch or kick while weilding a bow.  If they don't have Improved Unarmed Strike, they might draw an AoO on themselves, as well.

So, yes, it looks like you COULD carry the bow and opt to kick in combat, or do bare-handed AoOs.

NEAT!  I learned something today! 

*Sir Osis*
Starting money as determined by the PC Wealth By Level table in the DMG.  Note that since the game is set in the Realms, characters meeting Regional / Class combination requirements at first level qualify for additional equipment (see FRCS for more info).

*The Kender*
I don't see there being a problem with having a secondary Cleric in the party.  It certainly can't hurt, and your single-classed Cleric will always have the edge in that field over a multi-classed Wizard / Celric.  I'm looking to work the scenario so that every character has opportunities to take center stage.

Sorry for the confusion on the skills rule - I re-worded it.  What I meant to get across was that every character gets four more skill ranks to represent things they did or learned before their adventuring days - things like languages, or professions, or crafts.


----------



## The Kender (Mar 27, 2002)

Akunin, where did your cute little jumping Mind Flaying Kitty go?  I'm going to add the extra skills.


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 27, 2002)

Akunin:


> I just reread the AoO rules in the SRD, and it looks like ANYONE can make an AoO with a punch or kick while weilding a bow. If they don't have Improved Unarmed Strike, they might draw an AoO on themselves, as well.
> 
> So, yes, it looks like you COULD carry the bow and opt to kick in combat, or do bare-handed AoOs.
> 
> NEAT! I learned something today!




cool- I can kik and beat people withmy head....



> Sorry for the confusion on the skills rule - I re-worded it. What I meant to get across was that every character gets four more skill ranks to represent things they did or learned before their adventuring days - things like languages, or professions, or crafts




cool, I can add a couple more skill points to my sense motive 

thanks


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 27, 2002)

What about my character? All he has ever really done has been a thief. Never done an honest days work. His father was a merchant so he didn't need any money until he struck out on his own, as a thief.

Not sure where to put my skills other than pick pockets and move silently type stuff. *shrugs*



I believe Sir Osis took Jarandus' place.


----------



## Akunin (Mar 27, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *What are the chances I could drop my favored enemy for the Persuasive (+2 Bluff and Intimidate) or Trustworthy (+2 Gather Info and Diplomacy) feats?  *




Sorry.  It's _already_ too tempting to take just one level of Ranger 

As for the skills - maybe he picked up a thing or two from his Father, like another language, or appraisal, or another trade-related skill.



> *Is there any background info we should know? *




*Everyone:*
I'm going to move the setting of the game to Beregost itself.  I'll post some pre-game text in a little bit.  If your character is done to your satisfaction, please email it to me (you can get my address from my profile).  

/me smacks his forehead

Sorry, Sir Osis - didn't realize you had taken place of the other player   I was thinking we had 6 players...


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 27, 2002)

> Ashrem Bayle:
> 
> Not sure where to put my skills other than pick pockets and move silently type stuff. *shrugs*




how about move silent, hide, pick pocket, knowledge(any skills), use rope, disguise, appraise...

these are things taht shade should have learned before, and during his stay at Beregost.

edit:  all four of mine went into sense motive- as Sodarin was fooled by Modavis in his attempt to get rid of me for a while and marry off cecilia.

edit #2:


> Akunin
> What happened to Jarandus? Did we lose a player? If so, someone emailed me with an interest in playing should someone drop out. I've gamed with him before, and he's very flexible and fun to play with, but it's up to you players.




I don't really mind havng another player.  I am just a monk, and another melee fighter would be a nice addition. 

actually, we don't have a pure arcane caster yet- since the wiz will be wiz/clr...

whatever.....its up to you Mr Dm.  its your adv,a dn your game.... although ashrem started it...


----------



## Akunin (Mar 27, 2002)

The important thing to remember about the 4 extra skill points is that they're *not* to be used to boost your ability as an adventurer so much as they are to be used to tell us _what you did before you learned to wield a sword or cast a spell_.  Look at your background write-ups - there are _plenty_ pf skills that can come from them


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 27, 2002)

> Sorry, Sir Osis - didn't realize you had taken place of the other player  I was thinking we had 6 players...




Acctualy I thought you had oked me taking the slot , whoops maybe it was Ashrem that oked it. Oh, well, seems straight now anyway. 

Just wanted you to know, i wasn't trying to jump in univited, cool?


----------



## Akunin (Mar 27, 2002)

No problems at all - you players have been in charge of putting the group together from the start, and I'm not gonna interfere with that.


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 28, 2002)

*Ashrem- * Darn you for showing that sword to me...it is sooooo danged pretty that i just placed an order to buy it....

the pox on you- 

and if that wasn't bad enough! while I was there, I saw the Fang of aelin and decided to buy that too (for my brother)...

Damn you.... 

thanks...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 28, 2002)

Hmm, I'm betting the actual game thread isn't called "Into the sunless citidel".


----------



## The Kender (Mar 28, 2002)

Well, I submitted my character.  Gotta get back to the Monte Cook chat.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 28, 2002)

Sodalis said:
			
		

> *Ashrem-  Darn you for showing that sword to me...it is sooooo danged pretty that i just placed an order to buy it....
> 
> the pox on you-
> 
> ...




I've handled the sword in real life. Very nice. 

That's when I got the idea of fighting with two of them. They are nicely balanced and aren't too long.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 28, 2002)

Akunin-> I forgot to send you my character last night. It's the same as what I have posted though. Just use that for refference until I get home to send it.


----------



## The Kender (Mar 28, 2002)

Did everybody get their characters sent and or posted here?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 28, 2002)

I don't think Reaper ever posted. He may have emailed his character to Akunin though.

Do any of you not have the FRCS?
Do you guys need what the FRCS says about the city of Beregost?


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 28, 2002)

i have a request in to Akunin for his opinion about my character, so I'll work on it tonight after work.

I don't have the FRCS.
I would love any info about the locations!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 28, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *i have a request in to Akunin for his opinion about my character, so I'll work on it tonight after work.
> 
> I don't have the FRCS.
> I would love any info about the locations! *




So what kind of character have you come up with?

I'll try to get some setting info up for everyone.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 28, 2002)

Reaper, Can you handle a 2.5 MB download in your email?

I'll send you a PDF file with all the info you need on this region and a map.

Anyone else need this?


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 28, 2002)

absolutely, i can handle it.
that would be great!

email: jwarner@nhsacramento.com

and my character choices are between a rough-and -tumble fighter type, that halfling fighter/paladin on a riding dog, or a rogue/sorcerer female.

Since it's apparently such a skills-based campaign, do you guys see why i would have to play a fighter-type?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 28, 2002)

Heads up Reaper!

I sent you a file called: heartlands.aux.

Just change the ".aux" extension to ".pdf".

I usually send files out with an odd extension to more easily sneak it past "internet customs" here at work.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 28, 2002)

My vote is still for the rough and tumble Fighter.

We already have a good rogue. Me  

We already have a wizard/cleric, but a straight wizard wouldn't be a bad idea.

Halfling Dog Rider? Personally I think it's just a bit out of place. But that's just me. YMMV

Of course, as long as your happy with your character and Akunin doesn't have a problem, go with whatever you want.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 28, 2002)

i just don't want to be sitting around, in a skills-based adventure, twiddling my thumbs while the rogue or someone with better skills and/or intelligence is busy solving puzzles, influencing people, and controlling the social arena.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 28, 2002)

How about a Paladin?

FYI - In Master of the Wild there is a varient rule that allows you to sometimes replace your Cha with Str for Intimidate chacks. A nice idea.


----------



## Sodalis (Mar 28, 2002)

> reaper:
> i just don't want to be sitting around, in a skills-based adventure, twiddling my thumbs while the rogue or someone with better skills and/or intelligence is busy solving puzzles, influencing people, and controlling the social arena




I don't think that will be a problem, cause IIRC, Akunin said that he is making this up, and so it wont e as detailed as a premade module,a nd he specifically said that the rogue wont be as useful as in teh sunless citadel.  

That said, if you have a human fighter with 12 int, you will have 4 skil pts a lvl, but a fairly limited skill list...but that can be fixed with a lvl of ranger


----------



## The Kender (Mar 28, 2002)

We are just waiting on Reaper then.  What page is this town?  I've got the book but I have never heard of the town.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 28, 2002)

The Kender said:
			
		

> *We are just waiting on Reaper then.  What page is this town?  I've got the book but I have never heard of the town. *




index


----------



## The Kender (Mar 28, 2002)

Found it.  I replaced the (Insert starting town here) with the name of the town.  I'm looking forward to playing.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 28, 2002)

The Kender said:
			
		

> *We are just waiting on Reaper then. *



Welllll....  I would guess we're also waiting somewhat for Akunin....   Akunin, are you all ready?

If so, let me know, but I think all of us have been pretty active the past couple days....  Akunin, is your personal schedule ready to launch into this adventure tomorrow?

If not, how 'bout an ETA?
TIA


----------



## Akunin (Mar 28, 2002)

Sodalis said:
			
		

> *Akunin said that he is making this up, and so it wont e as detailed as a premade module*




I don't think one has anything to do with the other.  Sunless Citadel was a lot of text, but not detailed.   There's plenty of detail to be had here - think of something you might see in Dungeon.



> *and he specifically said that the rogue wont be as useful as in teh sunless citadel.  *




I _specifically_ said "less necessary" and *not* "won't be as useful".   Rogues are ALWAYS plenty useful, it's just that having a trap detector / disarmer / lockpicker is very important in a dungeon crawl (which Sunless Citadel is) and less important in a city / outdoor / ??? setting (which is what I have set up),

As for a start time:  I have two characters so far (from Sodalis and The Kender), Ashrem's is on the way, and I know Reaper's finlaizing his character decisions.   Sir Osis, can you email me a final draft of your PC?

Once I have all five of them, I'll start a new thread and we'll be off!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 28, 2002)

Sorry for the delay, but doing favors for my family ate up my entire day of free time. I'm pretty tired, but i'll try to finish equiptment and e-mail him to you either late tonight or early tomarrow.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 29, 2002)

Just a quick mockup - more to do after work tomoroow:

Killian Maxwell, male human Ftr2: CR 2; ECL 2; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 2d10+4; hp 20; Init +2; Spd 20 ft; AC 17 (+5 chainmail, +2 Dex); Melee spiked chain +5 (2d4+2); AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +0

Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 12.

Skills : Intimidate, Escape Artist, Open Lock, Climb, Ride

Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Spiked Chain), Expertise, Improved Trip.

Equipment: MW Spiked Chain, Chainmail, Thieves tools.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 29, 2002)

Akunin,

Character is on the way. The file is called Shade.aux.

Rename it to Shade.doc


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 29, 2002)

You should have mine too.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 29, 2002)

Reaper,

Did you get that file I sent you?


----------



## The Kender (Mar 30, 2002)

Who's character are we waiting for?  I'm all set.


----------



## The Kender (Mar 31, 2002)

Hello?  Is everybody still alive?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 31, 2002)

I'm still alive! I'm just not sure if Akunin is.

Seriously though I'm sure as soon as he's set to go we'll here from him.


----------



## The Kender (Mar 31, 2002)

I am really looking forward to playing.  Did Reaper ever submit his character?


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm trying to do it as we speak (or type)  

I've got the stats down, and as for character, he'll be a kinda mercenaryish,  devil-may-care. somewhat amoral, go as the wind blows scottish-influenced fighter that really likes chains.  

As long as hes still standing at the end of a fight, it's all good.

Only problem is, I'm not very familiar with locations in FR.
Anyone have a recommendation for where he would have come from?
Kinda a Scottish, clan-like background?
He's got a big family - like 7 brothers and sisters.

He took the spiked chain both as a way to distinguish his own fighting style, and because it's a scary-damn weapon.  

And yes - i got the file - thank you for sending it - I will look at it deeper as i get the chance.
Till Wednesday of this week, I'll be fairly busy at work.
These past weeks have been very busy, but I'm coming to the end of a long tunnel here, and after Wed, i will have more time for gaming.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 1, 2002)

Ready when you guys are.

Now is a good time to discuss posting stye.

From the experiance I've had with our WoT thread, I'd recommend putting your character's thoughts in _italics_.

[OOC info should be put in brackets and be designated a different color.]

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 1, 2002)

Thats pretty much my prefured style too, only i'm lazy and don't change the color on the OOC text.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey Reaper,

I'm sending you some info on the Vast. Not sure if it's what you want, but it's an option.

If your a fighter from there you get to pick one of the below things free.

A - Three potions of _Cure Light Wounds_ and 20 masterwork arrows.

B - Banded Mail w/ Armor Spikes


You also get to choose Regional Feats at character creation. You do not have to pick one, but they are available. They are:

Luck of Heroes - +1 Bonus to all saves.
Merchentile Background - +2 Appraise and +2 on Craft or Profession of your choice.
Thug - +2 Inimidate and +2 Initiative

Remember, you'll need to change the extension to .pdf.

Enjoy


----------



## Sodalis (Apr 1, 2002)

*how was y'all's weekend?*

Sorry for not getting to post anything all weekend- it was a holiday and my family had a picnic....'

so- i am ready whenever you guys/gals are.  

so _ thoughts_, regular speech, and  OOC info (stats, skills, background info....

gotcha


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 2, 2002)

Akunin?


----------



## Akunin (Apr 2, 2002)

Waiting on Reaper's PC, and writing up the intro tonight (sorry, this weekend kicked my butt).  I'll post a link to this thread once it's up.

For posting style, your preference - I'll probably just write in plaintext, without any fancy markups.  DMs notes to players will most likely be in bold or italics.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 2, 2002)

Cool. Can't wait.


----------



## The Kender (Apr 2, 2002)

I am kind of new to the realms.  Do I HAVE to take one of those Regional Feat Things?


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 2, 2002)

i sent my character to Akunin last night, and posted in the Rogue's Gallery...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 2, 2002)

The Kender said:
			
		

> *I am kind of new to the realms.  Do I HAVE to take one of those Regional Feat Things? *




No. not at all.

The regional feats are sometimes a tad bit more powerful than regular feats. Some are pretty nice, but they are not required.

Do you have the FRCS?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 2, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *i sent my character to Akunin last night, and posted in the Rogue's Gallery... *




Sweet. I like your character. As a plus, all the magic swords we find will be handed down to me!

I think you have a bit too many hit points though. I believe you should have 20 instead of 24. (10+6+2+2 = 20)

Not that I'm complaining. You get to be the arrow sponge.


----------



## Akunin (Apr 2, 2002)

The IC thread is up!


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 2, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *I think you have a bit too many hit points though. I believe you should have 20 instead of 24. (10+6+2+2 = 20)
> 
> Not that I'm complaining. You get to be the arrow sponge. *



You're right -  it was LATE, and i missed it
Thanks.

I'm looking forward to seeing how this develops.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 2, 2002)

Doh! go out for a few minutes and you guys get the drop on me!


----------



## The Kender (Apr 3, 2002)

* Artimus smackes his monitor *

My computer just now realized that there were about 100 new posts!


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 9, 2002)

Sodalis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was wondering how long this buuild-up would last, myself.
However, I'm OK with more set-up, if Akunin wants it -  it's of course up to him how much the game is going to feature role-play vs. fighting, etc.

What kind of game do you want, Akunin?
More exploration of characters and the background you've setup, or do you use DM fiat to declare "Enough backstory!" and on with da goods, or something like that?   

As far as Killian's concerned, he's a working guy now due to his getting taken advantage of by an opportunistic (and skilled) thief. (not just a rogue - there's a big difference)

The sooner he starts working, the sooner he gets paid.

And eats.


----------



## Akunin (Apr 9, 2002)

I really hoped everyone would use the background material presented to incorporate themselves into the setting.  As it is, however, we're having to deal with bringing everyone to one place without railroading them.  For the most part, it's working (I nudged things a bit for the sake of getting into the story).  

As it stands, it looks like four of the five will be together at the temple for the next post.  Not sure how Shade is going to fit into things at this point, as he seems to have his own agenda.

I'm sorry if the game isn't running as fast as people had hoped, but it's one of the faults of this medium.  Most of us have work and other commitments that have to take a priority, and I've had a very full week.  This week is going to be much less busy, and I've set aside time to catch up on posts.  Please bear with me, here - two, sometimes three "turns" in a week is normal for this sort of game.  

If anyone else is concerned with the pacing, please let me know.  I don't want to have anyone unhappy with the way it's going, but please understand that I'd rather take time to tell a good story and make this a memorable game than gloss over plot in favor of action.

What you can expect from a game that I run:

Interacting with locals 
Little tidbits on customs, mannerisms, and dress
Reaction to characters based on things such as occupation, appearance, etc
NPCs with ideosyncracies and quirks
Branching plotlines
Focus on role-playing over dice-rolling
Circumstance bonuses for good ideas or clever dialogue
Problem-solving
Tactical combat
Unique locations for fights, where the terrain can be an advantage or a disadvantage
Application of a broad range of skills
Mysterious locations
Rumors and legends
Clever foes

What I DON'T run:

Kick in the door, kill the monsters
"You all meet in a bar."
Combat after combat after combat
"Kill the ogres, and I'll give you these magical weapons."
Illogical monster placement in a trap-filled dungeon.
"Oh, gee!  ANOTHER +2 Sword..."


If the type of game I run doesn't work for you, please let me know.


The game's only been running for one week, and people are getting into the swing of things - please be patient, and once we get past this "getting the PCs together" stage, you'll start to see some goals and some action.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 9, 2002)

Ah. I'm used to it.

Not sure how to get Shade to the temple, however, he is open for jobs and he is a tracker and bounty hunter. Looking for children isn't what he is used to, but hey... it's a living.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 9, 2002)

Actually, you seem to have listed all the things i like most in a DM.

I have to say the slow pace is killing me simply because, I'm exited about this game,thus far it seems like we have good chraracters, a good DM, and a good story.

I can defintaly understand about limits on time though. I'd say don't worry about being concistant and posting exactly x number of times per week, just go with the flow. If in a week you can post fifteen times, great, if you don't have a lot of time in a given week just do what you can.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 9, 2002)

Akunin said:
			
		

> *and I've had a very full week.  This week is going to be much less busy, and I've set aside time to catch up on posts.
> 
> What I DON'T run:
> 
> Kick in the door, kill the monsters*



Oh, cripes.
You mean this adventure ISN'T "Orc with Pie"?   

I hear ya, Akunin, on previous weeks being busy.
This week I'm pretty free, and plan on continuing the roleplaying as much as possible.


----------



## The Kender (Apr 9, 2002)

I am really sorry for not keeping up so much.  I formatted my computer Sunday and spent Monday getting it set back up.  Now I'm fine.


----------



## Akunin (Apr 10, 2002)

OK - I posted to this thread and told everyone, that if there is a problem, to please let me know.  The responses were positive, but now there are more "can we please speed this up?" posts to the IC thread.  I had thought that everyone was OK with the fact that this is a slow medium, and that real life has to take precidence.

Is this the case or no?  

If people have an issue with the pace of the game, then I'll step out and someone else can run a game.  I'd rather have a good game with interesting roleplay, rather than half the posts be out of character complaints about pacing.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 11, 2002)

Like i said before, if you have time, go faster. If not well thats the nature of the beast, these board games are slow thats all there is to it. I think once the party gets together we won't be so reliant on your up dates to role play and it will seem like the games going faster.

I for one would hate to have you quit on us, this game seems real promising. I think everyone just needs to have a littile pacience and let Akunin do his job at whatever pace he can do it at.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 11, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Like i said before, if you have time, go faster. If not well thats the nature of the beast, these board games are slow thats all there is to it. I think once the party gets together we won't be so reliant on your up dates to role play and it will seem like the games going faster.
> 
> I for one would hate to have you quit on us, this game seems real promising. I think everyone just needs to have a littile pacience and let Akunin do his job at whatever pace he can do it at. *




Yea, I agree with that. Like Liver said, once we get together, things should pick up. Right now, we can only interact with NPCs.

Heck, look at our WoT game, Dave (DM) hardly needs to post anything, but there is *always* something going on.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 19, 2002)

bump....


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 22, 2002)

5 days since our last update..  

Akunin?


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 30, 2002)

so i guess if we keep introducing ourselves to each other, maybe the story can include the legendary party that are experts at ring announcing?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 1, 2002)

"Hi i'm Dash, LEEEEEETTTSSS GEEETTTTT REEAAAADYYYYYY TOOOOOO RUUUMBLE!!!!!!"


----------



## reapersaurus (May 7, 2002)

Aku - 
any reason why the lack of activity?

Do you still feel like leading us in this adventure?
I can understand if RL intrudes, but if you could keep all us players up to date as to what's going on to cause this long of dealy, that would be appreciated by us all, I'm sure.

If it's because you're hanging out with those ultra-dweeby LARP'ers again, I'm going to shake my crooked finger in your direction!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 8, 2002)

Is the game dead? I was really enjoying what little I got to do.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 9, 2002)

"Is the game dead? I was really enjoying what little I got to do."

God hope not, with any luck Akunin just got tied up with some RL stuff and has been delayed.


----------



## Akunin (May 9, 2002)

Sorry for the absence, but this is the FIRST time I've been able to log on since I made the last game update.  The boards haven't been letting me in, and I am not able to post in the evenings after work, due to my schedule.  

I've been trying to update - honest.  but the current state of the ENBoards is keeping me from doing so.  Hopefully, I'll be able to get in and post in the morning (fingers crossed).

I don't want to drop the game, but if I can't update regularly, I don't want you folks to suffer for it.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 10, 2002)

Well that explains that. I can simpathise i think everyones been having these problems.


----------

